# خرستوس آنستي تحية العيد....



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

*
خرستوس آنستي تحية العيد

حقاً ما أروعها أُنشودة ، تلك التي يتغنى المسيحيون بها منذ أقدم العصور، ابتهاجاً بقيامة مخلصهم منتصراً من بين الأموات!
ففى العصور الأولى للمسيحية، حيث كانت نيران الاضطهاد تحرق المؤمنين وتلتهم كل ما لهم... اتخذ المسيحيون شعاراً لهم، كان بمثابة تحية يتعارفون بها بعضهم على بعض، ويتعزون بمغزاها، ويتشددون بها في ضيقاتهم ومخاوفهم.. فكان إذا التقى أحدهم بآخَر يقول له: (خرستوس آنستي) فيُجيبه: (آليسوس آنستي) فكانتْ هذه الكلمات المُضيئة تُنير قلوبهم وسط ظلمات الضيق، وتجعلهم يقبلون الموت بكل سرور، قائلين مع القديس بولس الرسول: " لِيَ الْحَيَاةَ هِيَ الْمَسِيحُ وَالْمَوْتُ هُوَ رِبْحٌ " (فى21:1).
(المسيح قام) وكان لابد أن يقوم، لكي يغسل ما لحق به من إهانات وتعييرات.. 
سواء من اليهود أو الرومان!
 أولئك الذين شاطتْ عقولهم وصلبوه حسداً، وظنوا أنَّ القش يمكن أن يقف أمام اللهيب، فقام الجبَّار وازدرى بهم لأنَّ الغبار لا يقدر أن يقف أمام الريح!
لقد صلبتْه أُمة اليهود! ولكنَّ المحبَّة لا تُسمّر، والعدل لا يفنى تحت صخرة الظلم، فما أن قام الجبار حتى صارت أُمم تتعبّد له، وملوك تسجد أمام صولجان مجده، فيسوع الذي فضلوا عليه باراباس، ها هو الآن أفضل من ملوك وأُمراء الأرض كلها، والذي تركه الجميع ساعة صلبه، الآن ملايين البشر سفكوا دمائهم في سبيل إعلان مجد لاهوته!
وعندما أرادوا إعلان سبب موته، كتبوا بثلاث لغات (يسوع الناصريّ ملك اليهود) ، فصُلب المخلص وعِِلّة صلبه فوق رأسه، فلمَّا جاء يوم الخمسين لم تُشهر ثلاث لغات فقط، بل جميع اللغات أعلنتْ خبر قيامته، فصارتْ قيامة المسيح أُنشودة المسيحية وتاجها وفخرها.. وهى التى حوَّلتْ كل ما لحق بالمسيح من إهانات وعذابات إلى أمجاد.
(المسيح قام)
 هذا ما يُنادي به الوعَّاظ في كل زمان، وما يكرز به الخدَّام في كل مكان، وما يؤمن به شعوب على مر الأجيال، وما رنَّم به الملاك يوم القيامة المجيد، ليُعلن للمريمات عن فرح السمائيين بقيامة خالقهم، ولكي يزف لهم هذه البشرى الجميلة: " لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ" (مت6:28)،
 نعم قد قام وكان لابد أن يقوم، إذ كيف للحياة أن تموت؟! وكيف القيامة أن تظل مدفونة في التراب؟! 
ألم يقل المسيح مرة: " أنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ، مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا ؟ " (يو25:11)، وها هو مجد القيامة قد انبثق من قبره لكي تتراجع أمواج الشر، ولا تغرق بهياجانها الوجود أو تقتل الحياة! 
(المسيح قام) فلنخلع عنَّا ثياب الحزن، ونلبس عوض ثياب البهجة والانتصار، لأنَّه بالأمس كان رب المجد في الهاوية، واليوم هو حيّ ويُحيي الأموات! أمس كان المر والخل.. واليوم التمجيد وترنيم الملاك..
ألم ينكره بطرس يوم صلبه؟! ولكنَّه اليوم يُسرع لكي ينظر قبره وقيامته، وهكذا الرسل الذين اختفوا يوم الجمعة عن أعداء المصلوب، في يوم الأحد أسرعوا وعقدوا اجتماعهم حتى يبشروا أحباءه بالحدث الفريد!
عندما مات المسيح ودُفن، شعر كثيرون أنَّ المعلم قد خدعهم، ودعوتْه صُلبتْ معه، ونُزفتْ مع دمائه تعاليمه.. فتبددتْ آمالهم وخيّم الحزن على قلوبهم.. ولكن ما أن رأوا مجد قيامته حتى عاد الفرح يملأ قلوبهم، وعلامات السرور ترتسم من جديد على وجوههم. 
وهكذا رأوا قطرات الندى على الأوراق، وسمعوا ترنيم الجداول بين التلال، وسقوط الثلوج على رؤوس الجبال، فالشجرة النابتة في القبر قد أثمرتْ، والبلبل المسجون انطلق من القفص حاك عشاً من ريش حُبِه لفراخه، والقيثارة التى طُرحتْ على أرض الألم، حرَّك النسيم أوتارها لتعزف لحن الخلود! فهتفوا قائلين:
خرستوس آنستي، آليسوس  آنستي.
(المسيح قام) فأشرقتْ أنوار قيامته، وسطعتْ على أولاده المؤمنين، وبدَّدتْ بأشعتها الظلام الدامس، الذي خيّم على عقول وقلوب كثيرين، أمَّا النور الذى ظهر عند القبر فهو بعينه ذلك النور الذي يُنير الكون، وتلك الأشعة التي سطعتْ لازالتْ قوة نور تُرشد الضالين إلى سُبل البر والخلاص، والحق إنَّ نور النعمة الإلهية بعد قيامة رب المجد يسوع قد تجلى ليُنير ويُطهّر ويُقدّس الإنسان، ويجعله كابن الله شمساً روحية، وعموداً من نار يلتهب بالمحبة الإلهية..
فلنفرح أيها الأحباء بقيامة مُخلّصنا كما فرح التلاميذ، فيوم القيامة هو يوم فرح ولكن ليس للجميع، فيه يفرح أولاد الله الذين قاموا مع المسيح، وفيه يحزن الساقطون الذين لم يقوموا بعدُ من خطاياهم.. ألم يتهلل التلاميذ بقيامة مُخلّصهم؟ ولكن يهوذا اختنق، وحنَّان وقيافا اغتما وانحنتْ رأساهما، وهذا هو ما يحدث في كل عصر: القديسون والأبرار يفرحون لأنَّ مُخلّصهم قد قام، ليقودهم إلى الحياة الأبدية، والأشرار يحزنون لأنَّهم يجدون في القيامة عربوناً لدينونتهم وعقاباً لآثامهم وشرورهم!
لنفرح في هذا اليوم العظيم مع مريم العذراء، التى أنْسَتْها القيامة كل ماعانتْه من آلام، ومع النسوة حاملات الطيب، مع الرسل والقديسين، مع شعب الله، مع الذين يفتخرون بالقيامة ونقول:
xrictoc   anecth
alhqoc   anecth  
*




*عن كتاب عيد القيامة - للراهب كاراس المحرقى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين

موضوع مميز شكرا جدا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> 
> موضوع مميز شكرا جدا​*


أشكــــــــــــرك أستـــــــاذى للمرور والتشجيع
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جداااا اخي العزيز

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## mera22 (4 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتير رائع الرب معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا اخي العزيز
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


أشكـــــــــرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير رائع الرب معك


أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## jojo_angelic (4 أبريل 2010)

(





> المسيح قام) فأشرقتْ أنوار قيامته، وسطعتْ على أولاده المؤمنين، (المسيح قام) فأشرقتْ أنوار قيامته، وسطعتْ على أولاده المؤمنين،



           عيــد قيامـــــة مجيــــــــــــــــد
           يحفظـــكم الــرب


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> (
> 
> عيــد قيامـــــة مجيــــــــــــــــد
> يحفظـــكم الــرب


أشكـــــــــــــرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## mero_engel (5 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*مشكور اخي*
*واحلي تقييم كمان*
*اتلرب يبارك حياتك*
*وكل سنه والجميع بخير*​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

اخرستوس انستى اليسوس انستى
​


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *مشكور اخي*
> *واحلي تقييم كمان*
> *اتلرب يبارك حياتك*
> *وكل سنه والجميع بخير*​


أشكـــــــــرك مشرفتنا للمرور والمشاركة والتشجيع
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> 
> ...


أشكــــــــرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة والتشجيع
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع ممتاز
> كل سنه وانت طيب


وحضرتك طيبة
أشكـــــــــرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أبريل 2011)

*المسيح قام .. بالحقيقة قام.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2017)

للرفع .......


----------

